# Moving to HK, any advice ???? Thanks ;<)



## LONDON34UK (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi All,

I work at a TV station in London and have been offered a job based in HK. In the UK I earn about £55K, which after tax I get about £38K (30% to the taxman). In HK I have been offered $5000USD/38,750HKD Month which is 60,000USD/465,000HKD a month. I looked on a HK tax calculator and it said I would pay about 51,500HKD Tax (11%), so get a take home salary of 413,450HKD (£33,613) a year. But I am hoping I can get this up to about $70KUSD.

I will not get a relocation bonus, or housing or medical. I will be based in HK but working 50 to 70% of the time around Asia and Australia. So a lot of the time I will not be in HK and hotels will be provided. I have been to HK a few times and liked it, and also the opportunity to travel and work around the region is an attraction to me. 

I have read some people say on here its possible to find accommodation for 12,500 HKD a month, while others say you need 20,000 to 25,000 a month. I suppose I need to find out what part of Hong Kong is the company's head office to get an idea of the part of town I would need accommodation. but as I might be earning just 40,000 a month, paying 20,000 or 25,000 a month is a bit scary.

Does anyone have any advice some someone thinking to make the plunge ? One reason I want to take this job, is that although I have a comfortable job and my own house in the UK, there are much more opportunities in Asia. Also although my start salary now is not that high, in two or three years I think it can increase a lot.

Many Thanks for any advice you can give.....


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Yes 12,000 a month is a average (well to most) cost to pay for a 500 to 700 sq ft flat. 20,000 and up might either be the same size but can include a balcony or a community pool or a better location. Most of the flats are old looking on the outside but can be newer inside. JW


----------



## newfounded (Oct 12, 2010)

It depends on which area you want to live in. Do you know where your office will be located? it's good to get an apartment within walking distance of your office, although public transportation is quite easy in the city and inexpensive. Apartments in central range from 8,000 - 50,000. I pay 15,000 for my apartment, it's right in Lan Kwai Fong (the bar district) and it's 5 minutes away from my office. May I suggest also, when you move, to check out AsiaClassified. They were very helpful when I moved and was looking for furniture for my new apartment.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JWilliamson said:


> Yes 12,000 a month is a average (well to most) cost to pay for a 500 to 700 sq ft flat. 20,000 and up might either be the same size but can include a balcony or a community pool or a better location. Most of the flats are old looking on the outside but can be newer inside. JW


erm...JW 12,000 pm was well under my secertary's salary, and she lived inthe 600sq.ft box in Tseun Kwan O with herhusband, parents, two kids and a filipino amah. To expect an expat to maintain a lifestyle that they were accustomed to, not living in Kwung tong, where a 700sqft flat includes,within that 700 sqft space, the lobby space, the dodgy built balcony etc.etc.etc.

Whilst I loved my time in Hong Kong, it was 13 years of good living, I would not reccomend anyone to go there unless they had secured a good package.

To the OP there are two English terrestial TV channels one is ATV with headquaters in the NT near Tsuen kwan O and the other is TVB Pearl in Kowloon tong there arev also numerous cable/internet tv networks.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I agree with you dunmovin. I never said it will be comfortable or easy. Thats why i came to Hong Kong. I had it too easy and was ungrateful for what i had back In Miami where i lived in a 4,000 sq ft home for 18 years. I came to HK and saw a different harder would and i was amazed to see where a banker lived which was like my master bedroom and bath. So i decided to come to Hong Kong to start appreciating the small things. Been here for 3 years and im seein g the world differently and trying to become used to walking and waiting in line and living in a box with smoke flowing into the living room in Kwun Tong. JW


----------



## bluestar (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in the same situation with OP -- about to take a job in HK where I've never been to before and need to worry about a place to live.

At first I thought I just get the smallest studio and save money. When I looked into it on Craigslist, I was shocked to find that some "studios" are 100 sqft and still cost 5000 HKD! Jesus is there any building code there??!!

I have since abandoned the idea of going for the cheap. If a studio at that size still cost 5000 HKD, then I'd rather pay 10K for an realy one bedroom apt. 

To compensate a bit I intend to live far away from my office which is in Central. For me anywhere within one-hour of subway ride is OK; that's how much time I spend driving to office now. So that basically covers the entire HK SAR.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

bluestar said:


> I'm in the same situation with OP -- about to take a job in HK where I've never been to before and need to worry about a place to live.
> 
> At first I thought I just get the smallest studio and save money. When I looked into it on Craigslist, I was shocked to find that some "studios" are 100 sqft and still cost 5000 HKD! Jesus is there any building code there??!!
> 
> ...


bluestar. Get a place in the Tseun Kwan O area,the rental is cheaper and 10mins onthe mtr you can be in Kwung tong or 30 mins you can be in wan chai or central.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

30 mins from Kwun Tong to central maybe just maybe at 11 P.M. but im living in Kwun Tong and the MTR from KT to central i need to take 3 different trains. So 30 mins is very optimistic and if you try this route at 830 A.m. you gonna get bruised with the crowd and the jammed trains.


----------

